# Meija rumor: AI to Denver, Camby to Chicago



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

Meija has no idea what the Bulls would give up to get him, just that his name has been mentioned:

http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9868954


If the price is right, I think Camby would be a great piece here. Similar in style to Rasheed up in Detroit (for 50 games of the year). Would be a nice piece and his contract is pretty reasonable. Something like pj, VK and a couple of 2nds, I'd be all over it.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

If Thomas was sent as part of the deal instead along with PJ brown, I wouldn't mind taking that deal. Our team would be rediculously when it comes to defense. 

Camby and Wallace up front. 
Deng and Nocioni on the wing.
Gordon, Hinrich, and Du at guards. 

There are also Safo, Allen, and our Knicks' pick. 

Looks like a plan. Bye bye Thomas. 

From the Sixers stanpoint:

Iverson for

JR Smith
Thomas
and a bunch of expiring contracts.

That is not a bad deal. You get Smith, Thomas, and Iggy to build around.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Camby's old and injury prone. No way would I give up Thomas. Still, he'd be a great fit here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Cool. Hopefully its PJ Brown and the pick for Camby.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> No way would I give up Thomas.


Noch seems more likely.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Now there's a twist. 

I really, really don't want to trade Tyrus Thomas. I'd much rather trade Nocioni. But damn, we'd be really good.

I don't feel like thinking it through. Someone explain to me why this would be a bad idea.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I like Camby quite a bit. The biggest problem I have with acquiring him would be that we just traded away the player most comperable to him in the league for an expiring contract a few months ago. Obviously we can't snap our fingers and get Tyson back at this point, that move happened already. However, it would seem completely senseless to me to trade the 23-27 age seasons of Tyson for nothing and then move major assets to acquire the 31 through 35 age seasons of Camby at the same salary.

Also I think including Tyrus in a deal for Camby would be a huge mistake. You'd have a frontcourt of two expensive players in their thirties. In two years they'd be far less effective and we'd be in the same situation we're in right now except worse. A couple weeks ago I would have been confident the NY pick would fill the void but it looks more and more like the Knicks pick will fall in the 7-11 range and I'd rather have Tyrus than Horford or McRoberts.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't feel like thinking it through. Someone explain to me why this would be a bad idea.


Depending on what is given up it would be a bad idea because Camby will be 33 this spring and has averaged 55 games played per season over his 10 year career.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Ugh no, I hate rumors. Hurry up Phi/AI and get this over with.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

RealGM Trade Checker kinda sucks right now, but I can see these as the principless. By just eyeballing it, the salaries are close and there are no BYC, PP, or TK issues involved:

CHI: PJ Brown, Noch, Sweets to PHI
DEN: Camby, Joe Smith to CHI
JR Smith to PHI
PHI: Iverson to DEN

Add in some filler and it could happen? Not sure I like it though since Noch is involved


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Depending on what is given up it would be a bad idea because Camby will be 33 this spring and has averaged 55 games played per season over his 10 year career.


Probably right. 

He's averaging 11, 11, 3.5, and 2.5 this season so far. Pretty darn good. But he is 32, like Wallace.

It does depend very much on what we are theoretically giving up. If its Nocioni and expiring deals, then you have to do it. Maybe even if its Tyrus and expiring deals - but I really, really would question that. I'm very high on Thomas. 

But we'd retain the Knicks' pick and the entirety of the core (minus either Nocioni or Tyrus) and we'd be an extremely legit contender for the title over the next couple of seasons. Its a win now and later type of deal. 

Also, Camby's deal and Wallace's deal expire the same season. So in 3 years we'd have two hugely valuable expiring contracts to trade or to expire to restock in free agency. 

I definitely like it more than the J-Rich/Murphy stuff we hashed out yesterday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> RealGM Trade Checker kinda sucks right now, but I can see these as the principless. By just eyeballing it, the salaries are close and there are no BYC, PP, or TK issues involved:
> 
> CHI: PJ Brown, Noch, Sweets to PHI
> DEN: Camby, Joe Smith to CHI
> ...


I'd rather sub Kirk in there instead of Nocioni in that trade, and put Khryapa in for Sweets if we could.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> I'd rather sub Kirk in there instead of Nocioni in that trade, and put Khryapa in for Sweets if we could.


Right. That would work wonders for the roster balance. :sour:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Right. That would work wonders for the roster balance. :sour:


It'd work. I don't think losing Kirk would have too much effect on our team. Gordon would just get the ball more, and would all of a sudden be called "more consistent"...Thabo would have to step up some, but between Thabo, Griffin, and Duhon along with Gordon, I think we have the backcourt covered fine. But who would come off the bench, Wallace or Camby?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

superdave said:


> RealGM Trade Checker kinda sucks right now, but I can see these as the principless. By just eyeballing it, the salaries are close and there are no BYC, PP, or TK issues involved:
> 
> CHI: PJ Brown, Noch, Sweets to PHI
> DEN: Camby, Joe Smith to CHI
> ...


That leaves Denver with no bigs. 

It's pretty hard to figure out a trade with these three teams because Denver has little in the way of young players with decent sized contracts. The best I could come up with was this:

To Philly: PJ, Andre Miller, Denvers pick this year, Chicagos pick next year.

To Chicago: Camby

To Denver: Iverson


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

The way I see it, this is a scenario where, if I'm pax, I'm comfortable moving the pick with, let's say, top 3 protection on it, because I'm getting back a pf/c in exchange. Camby is a strong defender and a guy who would work in our motion offense too.

Possible deal (didn't check all the salaries or anything, just working things around in my head

Denver sends: Jr Smith, Camby, Joe Smith, another guy (boykins?) for cap purposes?

Denver gets AI, Hunter?

Chicago sends PJ, Khyrapa, 2007 pick (top 3 new york protected)

Chicago gets Camby

Philly sends AI, hunter
Philly gets JR smith, PJ, Khyrapa, Joe Smith, Bulls 2007 pick (top 3 protected)


Personally, I doubt Paxson makes a core-breaking move unless it's for one of the true studs: KG or Gasol.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe we got future considerations in the JR Smith trade, so we wont' have to give up much


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

If we have to trade either our pick or TT, then this is a downright abominable trade and Pax needs pschological help post haste! If we were to trade Noc, then I'd be more comfortable.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Probably right.
> 
> He's averaging 11, 11, 3.5, and 2.5 this season so far. Pretty darn good. But he is 32, like Wallace.
> 
> It does depend very much on what we are theoretically giving up. If its Nocioni and expiring deals, then you have to do it. Maybe even if its Tyrus and expiring deals - but I really, really would question that. I'm very high on Thomas.


I think dealing Noc would make more sense from the Bulls perspective. It woud avoid the minutes crunch that would present itself with Noc, Wallace,and Camby in the front court and by the time Camby and Wallace started to decline Tyrus would be ready to play major minutes. However, I disagree with the notion some people are throwing about that Noc make sense from the other teams' perspectives. You have to figure that anyone we included would be shipped to the Sixers. If you're Philly and the only very good player you have on your roster is Iggy who is still very young you'd prefer a 19 year old like Tyrus or a draft pick to someone like Noc who is in his prime now and will likely decline some in around three years. Furthermore adding someone who will make major contributions right now only gets you further from winning the Oden sweepstakes.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> That leaves Denver with no bigs.
> 
> It's pretty hard to figure out a trade with these three teams because Denver has little in the way of young players with decent sized contracts. The best I could come up with was this:
> 
> ...


thats sounds like a good trade. maybe give sweetney to the nuggets and that would work.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Why would the Bulls trade Chandler for PJ so they could then trade PJ and others for a 32 year old version of Chandler with an equally long contract?

This is not going to happen.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually, guys.

I think this might just be PJ Brown and our 2008 pick, or perhaps just PJ Brown.

Just take a quick look at the Nuggets salaries.

Between AI, Nene, K-Mart, Melo, and Camby, they'd have about 64 million just tied into those players.

Very feasible imo.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

JeremyB0001 said:


> However, I disagree with the notion some people are throwing about that Noc make sense from the other teams' perspectives. You have to figure that anyone we included would be shipped to the Sixers. If you're Philly and the only very good player you have on your roster is Iggy who is still very young you'd prefer a 19 year old like Tyrus or a draft pick to someone like Noc who is in his prime now and will likely decline some in around three years. Furthermore adding someone who will make major contributions right now only gets you further from winning the Oden sweepstakes.


I absolutely agree with you there. Thomas makes TONS more sense for Philly for all of the reasons you mention, plus another one: Nocioni is a restricted free age next summer.


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

McBulls said:


> Why would the Bulls trade Chandler for PJ so they could then trade PJ and others for a 32 year old version of Chandler with an equally long contract?
> 
> This is not going to happen.


Maybe because Camby can catch, pass, and even shoot the ball a little bit. When healthy (the big when) Camby is a much better all around player than Tyson. His contract is also for less years (expires the same year as Wallace's) and according to hoopshype tops out at 8 mill. Aquired for the right price, it could be a win now move that doesn't throw the future out the window either.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> I don't think losing Kirk would have too much effect on our team. Gordon would just get the ball more, and would all of a sudden be called "more consistent"...


Isn't Kirk our captain and centerpiece of this team? Is everything about stats on paper? Kirk is irreplaceable on this team in it's present approach (Skiles philosophy). I guess leadership and intangibles mean nothing.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

PD said:


> If Thomas was sent as part of the deal instead along with PJ brown, I wouldn't mind taking that deal. Our team would be rediculously when it comes to defense.
> 
> Camby and Wallace up front.
> Deng and Nocioni on the wing.
> ...


Interesting to see how "superstar-to-be" J.R. Smith plays on a team in Philly without MVP Carmelo Anthony to draw double teams and all the defensive attention.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Dever gets Iverson, Hunter, Ollie

Chicago gets Camby 

Philly gets Miller, Brown, Sweetney, Boykins, Denvers 2007 pick, and Bulls 2nd rounders


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Why would the Bulls trade Chandler for PJ so they could then trade PJ and others for a 32 year old version of Chandler with an equally long contract?


Because perhaps they now regret trading Chandler? 

And Camby is not just like Chandler. Camby has averaged a double double 5-6 times in his career, showing much more offensive ability than Chandler (not that he's a great offensive player, he's just much better at it than Tyson). Plus he's a better shot blocker, better at getting steals, has better hands, better free throw shooter, and is a better passer.

But Camby is historically injury prone and that doesn't usually improve with age. 

P.S. Camby's contract is one year shorter than Chandler's, giving the Bulls two very large expiring contracts with Wallace and Camby in the same season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Isn't Kirk our captain and centerpiece of this team? Is everything about stats on paper? Kirk is irreplaceable on this team in it's present approach (Skiles philosophy). I guess leadership and intangibles mean nothing.


When I watch the games, I see guys looking to Ben Gordon, and Ben Wallace for leadership on the court, not sure about in practice, but Ben and Ben seem to be the two leaders. I think Kirk Hinrich is overrated. His defense has been lackluster this year, for some reason, he will refuse to defer to the hot hand. Like when Gordon is having his huge scoring nights with Hinrich getting in foul trouble early, then Hinrich would come back in, and think he has the right to shoot over Gordon...or Nocioni. He isn't much of a creator either. The one thing he does good is dribble the ball, and protect it when dribbling...but otherwise, we have better players on the team for everything else, especially with Gordon playing equal defense, and improving in the point guard department, Hinrich for a big is a deal I'd make.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Because perhaps they now regret trading Chandler?
> 
> And Camby is not just like Chandler. Camby has averaged a double double 5-6 times in his career, showing much more offensive ability than Chandler (not that he's a great offensive player, he's just much better at it than Tyson). Plus he's a better shot blocker, better at getting steals, has better hands, better free throw shooter, and is a better passer.
> 
> ...


Agree with this post. I'm glad you actually look at the truth and not generalizations like (Camby is just like Chandler).

Camby is a far better player overall, especially offensively. He is injury prone no doubt.

Camby is owed $24M for the next three seasons.
Chandler is owed $46M for the next four seasons.

That is NOT the same contract.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Why would the Bulls trade Chandler for PJ so they could then trade PJ and others for a 32 year old version of Chandler with an equally long contract?
> 
> This is not going to happen.



Y'all need to listen to this man


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldn't mind swapping PJ Brown for Joe Smith however


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Machinehead said:


> Y'all need to listen to this man


I agree with the last sentence that he wrote. I just don't agree with the logic that preceded it.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Isn't Kirk our captain and centerpiece of this team? Is everything about stats on paper? Kirk is irreplaceable on this team in it's present approach (Skiles philosophy). I guess leadership and intangibles mean nothing.


As much as I love Kirk I'm with Mebarak on this one 

It forces Thabo to step up , who , I see as Diaw like and who I believe is ( potentially ) a great fit with Gordon - who really should start and feature but for some weird reason in the Cosmos seems to struggle with Kirk 

Duhon is the perfect fill in 3rd guard who can plug the gaps and we also have Andre Barrett as 4th string on our roster 

If we gave up Kirk ( instead of Nocioni , Thomas or Deng ) if we had to lose any of these guys I would sacrifice Kirk first 

I would be prepared to lose Kirk, PJ , Sweetney and Khyrapa with no BS on picks or protection thereof if we got back Camby and Joe Smith 

Camby is getting older and is always injury prove anyway - he and Wallace expire at the same time - Smith is a 1 year for hire upfront offense piece and Noc, Deng and Thomas over time still play 32 minutes across the forward line with Camby and Wallace sharing center with next year's draft pick behind them and we have Ben, Thabo, Duhon , Griffin and Barrett at guard - and can add any back up guard depth we need at the LLE or part MLE in next year's free agency 

Kirk in Philly running with Iggy , Carney and Dalembert upfront - together with a high lottery big at the power spot in the forthcoming draft would set Philly up nicely long term


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I agree with the last sentence that he wrote. I just don't agree with the logic that preceded it.


Fair enough 

I agree that they are not exactly similar but Camby has no real post game to speak of - has developed a respectable face up J in the last few years , shares the same fragile health as Chandler - but does have better hands , is a better finisher and is a better on the ball defender . Rebounding and weakside is about the same 

So having said all of that I agree Camby is the superior player but I still believe we moved Chandler to acquire Wallace and acquire more immediate salary flexibility with forthcoming extensions of Kirk and Andres (who with Deng are the two Bulls most likely not to go anywhere)


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

are some of u seriously advocating giving up tyrus or the ny pick for MARCUS CAMBY?

u dudes CANNOT be serious

don't even play like that lol

first of all, u couldn't do it anyway

only thing that would work is P.J's contract for CAMBY


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Agree with this post. I'm glad you actually look at the truth and not generalizations like (Camby is just like Chandler).
> 
> Camby is a far better player overall, especially offensively. He is injury prone no doubt.
> 
> ...


Stating the two contracts that way makes them seem more different than they really are for the purposes of this discussion (Chandler's contract is really backloaded like that?). The reason Chandler was presumably dealt was that Pax had to stay under the luxury tax and he would not be able to sign Wallace, keep Chandler, resign the core and stay under the threshold. From '06-'07 through '09-'10 it seems that Chandler is only making about two or three million a year more than Camby. Two million a season doesn't figure to be the difference between the team avoiding the tax threshold in any given season (and if so there'd be other easier ways to clear that amount of salary). That means the only meaningful difference for luxury tax purposes is the extra year Chandler has on his deal. Obviously paying $10 or $11 million versus paying nothing that season is a big difference but it won't make a difference at that point because Noc, Gordon, and Deng will have all signed extensions or left at that point. So assuming Pax's orders are to stay under the threshold, there's little difference between Camby's contract and Chandler's contract. I guess if he's allowed to go over (all indications suggest otherwise) then Chandler's contract means an extra $20 million in '10-'11. Still, I'd rather pay that money than give up Tyrus or the pick.

The comparison between Camby and Chandler wasn't meant to be a suggestion that they're identical players. I don't quibble with the fact that Camby is better. I just don't think he's so much better that I'd trade major assets to have him instead of Chandler, especially when you consider that Chandler is entering his prime and Camby is exiting his.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> The comparison between Camby and Chandler wasn't meant to be a suggestion that they're identical players. I don't quibble with the fact that Camby is better. I just don't think he's so much better that I'd trade major assets to have him instead of Chandler, especially when you consider that Chandler is entering his prime and Camby is exiting his.


I agree that trading Tyrus for Camby would be foolish. PJ for Camby, sure.

BTW, $46M for 4 years ($11.5M annually) is not really backloaded. His original deal was ($64M for 6 years or $10.67M annually). This year he is at $9M for example.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Machinehead said:


> Kirk in Philly running with Iggy , Carney and Dalembert upfront - together with a high lottery big at the power spot in the forthcoming draft would set Philly up nicely long term


Anyways, isn't there some rules about trading players after they just signed a new contract or contract extension. Not sure specifically, I could be wrong?


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

I just hope it doesn't include Deng + Knicks swap pick from this year; I'd rather have Noc + TT than Camby though


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

southpark said:


> I just hope it doesn't include Deng + Knicks swap pick from this year; I'd rather have Noc + TT than Camby though


U don't have to hope...cause it's not gonna happen...

You don't go from being one of the smartest GM's in the NBA to being one of the DUMBEST

The only players that would be moved in this deal is Sweetney and P.J.

If P.J. is moved, that's basically THE END of the K.G. dream for Chicago fans. So I SERIOUSLY doubt P.J. or anyone else on our team is getting moved for Camby or Troy Murphy.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> Anyways, isn't there some rules about trading players after they just signed a new contract or contract extension. Not sure specifically, I could be wrong?


Yes. There is a freeze. But that freeze expires this Friday.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if I would give up Nocioni for Camby. He's younger, scores more, plays intense defense, and his ability to step back and hit the three is a major part of our offense. Part of what has made Luol Deng a better player is that he's realized his limitations and is not taking any 3 pointers anymore. Having a forward who can shoot the 3 has been big for us.

I definitely don't want to trade Tyrus Thomas for a 32 year old player who is not the strong scorer we need in the post either.

Why is it that the only bigs we acquire are considered offensively challenged?

Camby would be a decent addition to this team, but I still would rather hold out for Garnett than trade one of our core players now. If they want Khryapa, Sweets, Allen, or PJ in a salary dump along with a future protected pick, I could be interested. The trading of PJ, however, pretty much ends our stake in the Garnett sweepstakes.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I agree with the last sentence that he wrote. I just don't agree with the logic that preceded it.


The logic was simply that Camby is not worth Chandler traded straight up. Of course they are not exactly the same player, but they are pretty similar in nearly every respect except one -- Chandler is a lot younger and still has potential to improve, while Camby has entered the downside of his career.

As someone pointed out the differences in salary for trading purposes is not that significant. I don't think the one extra year on Chandler's contract would motivate anyone to take Camby instead of him in a straight up trade.

Add to that that the Bulls are presumed to add other assets to the trade and you have an embarrassing admission by Bulls management that the Chandler trade was a big mistake (which it was). Whether you think the Camby-PJ trade makes sense or not, the embarrassment alone will be enough to stop it from happening.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way, here's an interesting little tidbit of trivia:

In the 1996 draft, what player was taken #2 behind first pick Allen Iverson?

Marcus Camby.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas is way too steep a price to pay for Marcus Camby, IMO.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler and Camby are pretty similar players.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

superdave said:


> RealGM Trade Checker kinda sucks right now, but I can see these as the principless. By just eyeballing it, the salaries are close and there are no BYC, PP, or TK issues involved:
> 
> CHI: PJ Brown, Noch, Sweets to PHI
> DEN: Camby, Joe Smith to CHI
> ...


why would denver do this again?
they'd need someone like Steven Hunter from PHI at least.

who do they have down low if Camby and Smith go??

Evans and Nene? sprinkles of najera and kleiza, and a little from melo..

not great


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I like Camby quite a bit. The biggest problem I have with acquiring him would be that we just traded away the player most comperable to him in the league for an expiring contract a few months ago. Obviously we can't snap our fingers and get Tyson back at this point, that move happened already. However, it would seem completely senseless to me to trade the 23-27 age seasons of Tyson for nothing and then move major assets to acquire the 31 through 35 age seasons of Camby at the same salary.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont see the bulls trading nocioni in this package. Brown, Sweetney?? Yes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Camby's a difference maker. You have to look past the stats. Interior defense is our biggest problem this year, if we can trade PJ Brown + Duhon/07 pick with protection/08 Pick for Marcus Camby, you have to do it.

Since I suspect Miller and JR Smith would be on there way to Philedalphia (or what else would Denver be trading???). So Duhon could be a guard to go next to Iverson in the backcourt.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> I dont see the bulls trading nocioni in this package. Brown, Sweetney?? Yes.


If Brown and Sweetney are on the inactive list tonight you may be onto something.

I have to admit that that would be a good trade for the Bulls, and it even would save Jerry Reinsdorf a few bucks this year. But unless Reinsdorf has had a brain transplant such a trade would doom any chance of signing Nocioni next summer, which supposedly was one of the reasons for dumping Chandler's salary.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Camby is playing tonight as the Nugs take on the Wiz. Sounds like nothing is imminent.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Camby is playing tonight as the Nugs take on the Wiz. Sounds like nothing is imminent.


You have to remember that guys won't always be sitting when a trades in the works.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't care for any trade involving sending away Nocioni if it means the Bulls wind up with old broken down Grandpa Camby in return. Not worth it.

For that matter, the Bulls I consider 110% untradeable are Hinrich, Thomas, Sefolosha, Nocioni, Deng and Gordon. Anyone else is fair game (and if the price is right maybe politely listen to offers for Deng and Gordon, nod like you're paying attention, and then show the other GM the door).

[EDIT -- Overlooked rookies who should stick around]


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Camby's a difference maker. You have to look past the stats. Interior defense is our biggest problem this year, if we can trade PJ Brown + Duhon/07 pick with protection/08 Pick for Marcus Camby, you have to do it.
> 
> Since I suspect Miller and JR Smith would be on there way to Philedalphia (or what else would Denver be trading???). So Duhon could be a guard to go next to Iverson in the backcourt.


Think about what your saying man...

for MARCUS CAMBY? now, if u mean PJ, DUHON and the 08 PICK with protection..SURE

but 07? u can't be serious


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Man I don't know why some people think Hinrich is "untradeable". Honestly, I would rather have Gordon as the primary (scoring) PG. I would trade away Hinrich if anything, I don't care how in love Skiles is with him.

Keep Deng, and keep Gordon. They have too much upside. *If you want to make a package for a superstar, you make it Noc, Hinrich, Thomas and the NYK pick or whatever combination of that + the expiring deal fillers.*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Think about what your saying man...
> 
> for MARCUS CAMBY? now, if u mean PJ, DUHON and the 08 PICK with protection..SURE
> 
> but 07? u can't be serious


That picks the most overrated player in Bulls history.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Steve Kerr in his latest Yahoo! column suggests the sixers may have to sweeten a deal involving Iverson by throwing Iggy in the deal.

All of a sudden, I'd be REAL interested in a two team deal, bulls and sixers


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> That picks the most overrated player in Bulls history.


So what is this comment based on? You are bored or something? Right now the Knicks have the 5th worst record in the league. That equates to a 36% chance of getting a top three pick or a choice between Oden, Durant and Noah.

Overated? In what sense? Just because people on here are valuing that pick?


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Steve Kerr in his latest Yahoo! column suggests the sixers may have to sweeten a deal involving Iverson by throwing Iggy in the deal.
> 
> All of a sudden, I'd be REAL interested in a two team deal, bulls and sixers


Oh yeah and Iggy can play the extra minutes we had reserved for J.R. Smith. :lol:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I think it's far more likely that the Bulls would trade Tyrus, Noc, or the NY pick for Camby than it is that Denver would trade a key player for an expiring contract and a backup PF.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I wish the damn trade deadline would hurry up and come and go so we don't have to worry about any more of these stupid trades. I do NOT want to give up the 1st for next year, or any of our young guys for these over the hill, 30+ year old guys. Why in the world you'd want to give up a potential star in Tyrus, AND the NYK pick for a guy who only plays about 2/3 of the games throughout his career, and is almost done-for anyway is beyond me. NO to Garnett, HELL NO to Camby, and no to Iverson unless he comes cheap (just expiring contracts and maybe Gordon).


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kukoc4ever said:


> Chandler and Camby are pretty similar players.



not really. cambys a better shooter than chanlder and FT shooter too.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Chandler and Camby are similar in that they're both tall, skinny, athletic and good rebounders. That's about it. Camby is a far better shot blocker and offensive player.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Good thing about Camby, he could play alongside Big Ben and the Bulls can get rid of them both at the same time after a few years. Its a much cheaper alternative obviously than KG. Even though he's older, Camby is an upgrade over Chandler in every aspect, except they maayyy be even in rebounding.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So....is there a specific reason why PJ Brown isn't playing tonight, or are we just shipping his *** out of town?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown is injured.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> So....is there a specific reason why PJ Brown isn't playing tonight, or are we just shipping his *** out of town?


See this thread: http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=323925


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is it one of those fake injuries the teams make up?

P.J. Brown *DNP - Coach's Decision*


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> P.J. Brown *DNP - Coach's Decision*


Man I sure hope we see a lot more of that this year. Be nice to get our better, younger forwards more playing time instead of his sorry old arse.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Gordon and PJ for AI
Noch and Sweetney for Camby

-----------------------------
AI/Hinrich/Duhon/Thabo
Deng/VK/TT
Wallace/Camby

----------------
Nasty!!!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Uhm no way we will trade Noch. I love this guy!


----------

